# Need a battery powered clock mechanism for outdoor use



## PickyBiker

I have a homemade clock that I use in my open sided boathouse that needs a new movement. I have tried to find a mechanism that is designed for outdoor use but was not able to find one. The mechanism does not need to be waterproof, but being outside, it must not contain parts that will oxidize in high humidity conditions.

Any help finding one will be appreciated.


----------



## StufflerMike

Amazon: outdoor wall clocks


----------



## PickyBiker

stuffler said:


> Amazon: outdoor wall clocks


Yes,I did that, but I was hoping to find just a mechanism to use in my home made clock.

I thought about buying an outdoor clock and taking the mechanism out, but I'm concerned those mechanisms may just be enclosed and not actually rustproof.


----------



## rationaltime

I think the movement makers assume the typical user would seal the case
to protect the dial and hands as well as the movement.

My suggestion is buy a quartz clock movement like a Youngtown for maybe
$10. It probably has mostly plastic gears. Seal the case with RTV or silicone
caulk where you can, and run it until it won't go any more. The weak link 
may be the battery contacts, which would be difficult to seal in.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

